# do males and females hiss?



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

today i purchased a new cockatiel a lutino male i was told, but it keeps hissing and ive heard only females hiss i was told it my bird is a male, so do both sexes hiss ? thanks


----------



## MeanDonnaJean (Dec 3, 2011)

I cannot speak on males, but my female most certainly does hiss...but usually its only when its time for her to go back into her cage at bedtime. She lets me know LOUD & CLEAR that she's NOT happy about it at all. Other than that, she's the most sweetest, precious, lovin', clingy, adorable thing ya'd ever wanna know.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

My Cupid is a boy and he hisses at things hes afraid of, yesterday he puffed up and hissed at my dog through the cage, so Id say hissing isnt a strictly female behaviour.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> My Cupid is a boy and he hisses at things hes afraid of, yesterday he puffed up and hissed at my dog through the cage, so Id say hissing isnt a strictly female behaviour.


so it might just be a behavioral thing that they do when scared or angry lol


----------



## Bdt9413 (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, mainly female cockatiels are the ones who hiss more, but do you "male" talk or can it whistle a tune? if its of age "9months and older" an it can do that but only hiss, sorry my friend you just might have a female, hope this helps


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

My male can hiss and he does it well. Normally when he's gonna try to take a lump out of my finger 

Edit - and yup, he's most definitely a male.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't think hissing is gender related. My boys do it as well and as often as the girls do!


----------



## Homer2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes male cockatiels hiss. My Bartie Bird hissed at me all the time.


----------



## Homer2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

Milli is lutino cockatiel and when I bought her I was told she is a he. I am only guessing that milli is a girl because she isn't really showing any male characteristics. She did wolf whistle once last week but not since. I am thinking that the only way to really know is of I take her to get a DNA test.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks eveyone for you input to my question  really appreciate it


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hissing is a defensive reaction, not a gender thing. my male cockatiel hisses more than my female. he is a more nervous bird. he also hisses when he is mad, hes a very angry bird lol


----------

